# Left 4 Dead PC gamers here?



## -IgNiS- (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm looking for friends to play Left 4 Dead, anyone interested?


----------



## JohnTalbain (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm at collage now :V

But im free after it whats your steam name i'll add you?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Kuraggo (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd love to play it but i can't really buy it right now. Hopefully i'll have it next week. I play TF2 for the moment though.


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 23, 2009)

add me!!

skeletonlander for L4d

and BYGIMAN01 for TF2


----------



## Gamma (Apr 23, 2009)

Add me if you like (jamez1186)


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 23, 2009)

I play sometimes, not much though, mainly because TF2 takes up most of my gaming time. That, and I really don't like L4D pub games, which is my only option most of the time, sadly.

Just Pm me if you want my Steam name.

EDIT: aw, heck, I'll just post it.  My steam name is SuperGoomba64


----------



## Shindo (Apr 23, 2009)

only on xbox


----------



## Synapse (Apr 23, 2009)

I've got L4D and I play pretty often too, my steam ID is dcortez88


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't let WolfoxOkamichan catch whiff of this thread or he'll go Super Elite Furry on you all and claim that furries ruin everything.  :V


But I'm down for it.  lotsofnothing1247 is my steam ID, should come up as Alto something or other.


----------



## Teco (Apr 24, 2009)

SteamID: Tecopet


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 24, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Don't let WolfoxOkamichan catch whiff of this thread or he'll go Super Elite Furry on you all and claim that furries ruin everything.  :V
> 
> 
> But I'm down for it.  lotsofnothing1247 is my steam ID, should come up as Alto something or other.



Yeah I agree with you


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 24, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197980522214

My Steam id. I'm online during the overnight 7 pm - 10 am, central time. I'm up just about anytime for a game.


----------



## -IgNiS- (Apr 24, 2009)

who so many answers! didn't think this much people would be playing l4d here!
i added you all, so hopefully see you sometime on the battlefield!

P.S: mine's http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197997934131 add me!( if i didnt add you already...)


----------



## -IgNiS- (Apr 24, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> add me!!
> 
> skeletonlander for L4d
> 
> and BYGIMAN01 for TF2


 
can't find you.. give your page


----------



## -IgNiS- (Apr 24, 2009)

Teco said:


> SteamID: Tecopet


 
can't find you neither, just give ur page


----------



## -IgNiS- (Apr 24, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Don't let WolfoxOkamichan catch whiff of this thread or he'll go Super Elite Furry on you all and claim that furries ruin everything. :V
> 
> 
> But I'm down for it. lotsofnothing1247 is my steam ID, should come up as Alto something or other.


 
Can' find ANY off the names, just give page or add me...


----------



## Gamma (Apr 24, 2009)

Apparently, Add Friend... in Steam friends doesn't work properly. Do a search in Steam Community for the usernames and it should work.

To simplify mine, here's my SteamID.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 24, 2009)

Having trouble finding the page? Ok, here's my Steam page just to make it easier.

EDIT: hmm...maybe we should just make a thread for Steam users?  I mean, we have one for Xbox and SSBB, so why not Steam, eh?

I'll make the thread after some feedback, what do yall think?


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 24, 2009)

-IgNiS- said:


> can't find you.. give your page



Heres my page for skeletonlander (Th3_Jakkl for L4D)

Heres my page for BYGIMAN01 (Herbalizedmind for TF2)


----------



## Synapse (Apr 24, 2009)

If it helps as well, here's my steam page


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 24, 2009)

-IgNiS- said:


> Can' find ANY off the names, just give page or add me...



Okay there


----------



## Dusty (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm already on your f-list if your the same ignis I'm thinking of 

Â¥|RN|Â¥Dusty


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes. I play L4D a lot.

SteamID: Joest


----------



## Gamma (Apr 24, 2009)

GuRoo said:


> Having trouble finding the page? Ok, here's my Steam page just to make it easier.
> 
> EDIT: hmm...maybe we should just make a thread for Steam users?  I mean, we have one for Xbox and SSBB, so why not Steam, eh?
> 
> I'll make the thread after some feedback, what do yall think?



Seems like a good idea to me, though we do have the FA Gamers Steam group.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, but it has 2,000+ people in it.


----------



## -IgNiS- (Apr 25, 2009)

Dusty said:


> I'm already on your f-list if your the same ignis I'm thinking of
> 
> Â¥|RN|Â¥Dusty


 
Uhm, i think you got the wrong ignis.., just add me on my page


----------



## -IgNiS- (Apr 25, 2009)

Gubbinz schiwifty-five said:


> I have it.
> 
> I mostly play the Survival mode. It's a gas.
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/A_Blind_Fish
> ...


 
you sure? your page says ur an anti furry, wich is kinda weird for someone being on a Fur Affinity Forum..., are u playin a trick on me?


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 26, 2009)

Gamma said:


> Seems like a good idea to me, though we do have the FA Gamers Steam group.


Oh, well I haven't joined it yet because my Steam profile is seen regularly by my brother and my friends and such, I hope you understand 

But hey, if we don't need the thread, that's fine, heh.


----------



## Gamma (Apr 26, 2009)

Ah, I see. As I said before, the thread would be a good idea, especially if you want to easily pinpoint one particular person instead of sifting through like 3000 people only to find a player name that doesn't match up to what you expect (Totally forgot the sheer size of that group). I was simply pointing out that we had a rather large list already available to us.


----------



## Vontagon (Apr 26, 2009)

I play from time to time.

My SteamID.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 27, 2009)

Gamma said:


> Ah, I see. As I said before, the thread would be a good idea, especially if you want to easily pinpoint one particular person instead of sifting through like 3000 people only to find a player name that doesn't match up to what you expect (Totally forgot the sheer size of that group). I was simply pointing out that we had a rather large list already available to us.


Alright then, I'll give the thread a shot, if it's helpful, then mission accomplished.
If it flops, that's alright ^^. 

Ok, I'll have it up in a bit.


----------

